# snorkels



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok iv been wanting to snorkel my bike but I can't being my self to doing it to my bike iv been ready the how tos and I just can't bring my self to trusting just clamps any kits out there that work good?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

any kit you buy will have clamps with it all you do is put it together and then start it and cover the pipe if it is sealed it will stall. its up to you but either way you will be using clamps


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

i just redid my clamps and put a small bead of silicone on the id of the rubber and clamped it. works good. i have to say it is easy to do and you will save alot of money. if you buy a kit they will use the same stuff that MIMB snorks use and you will pay 2 or 3 times more.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Im not a big fan of doing my one snorkels tho I'm just trying ti see what is easiest to do


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Its easy Bro, and you'll learn alot about your Bike. And its a great way to save $$$$. Go the MIMB way.


----------



## badazzbrute (Apr 11, 2010)

Shoot man, go for it. I did my complete kit from start to finish in about 3.5 hours... And on top of that, my cuts are clean. Just take your time, get everything in place while test fitting, mark every piece before you start taking back apart to glue, then glue... It is nice to be able to stand back and say, "Yea, I did that" when you are done...


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

There's no difference. The only thing extra you have to do by using our instructions is cut the pipe to the right length, really easy... If you buy a kit all you're doin is paying somone $200 to cut a few pieces of pvc & put it in a box for you. That's it. So save ur money, get the parts at the store & do it. When you're done you'll think, man that was easy, and I saved a BUNCH of money.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

why are you worried about clamps? you rely on the factory ones. heck you reuse a few of them. there's no difference. 

snorkeled brutes have been proven all over the world. they work and they dont leak!
:woot:


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

I've got a quick question for you guys that did snorkels. What vent tubes/lines do you need to mess with or relocate to waterproof the engine? What connections should be waterproofed as well?

By the way, the snorkels are really easy to do. I followed extreme snorkels way but it's basically the same as MIMB. Like said, just take your time cutting cause i've boogered up two of the black shroud pieces below the handlbars.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha ^extreme i remember those guys


with you having a carbed bike, you will need to run up:

gas tank vent
radiator overflow
both carb vents (run both into a plastic T then run the 3rd leg of the T to the pod)
diffs are done but could be ran higher i guess.
In addition to vents, you need to put dielectric grease in every connector you can find on the bike. every single one. also pull the plug boots off the plug, squirt some inside the boot and put it back on the plug.


----------



## CTD06 (Apr 7, 2010)

Bingo that's what I was looking for, thanks


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

If you need any help let me know...the Brutes are easy to do the MIMB way...The only way...lol


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Does anyone know the how long the pvc will be coming from the belt exhaust? And how do you get the ignition off iv tried before it spun then wouldn't go no more or tighten back up


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Where is raymond MS ? I would be willing to snork it for you so you dont waste money on a kit :bigok:


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

It's about 20 mins from Jackson if that I'm out in the. Country I really live in learned little country town but adress is Raymond I'm like 10 mins from Raymond but if you could that would be grate I don't really know where waynesboro is


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

take the shroud off and reach down behind there and hold the back of the ignition switch..............................


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> It's about 20 mins from Jackson if that I'm out in the. Country I really live in learned little country town but adress is Raymond I'm like 10 mins from Raymond but if you could that would be grate I don't really know where waynesboro is


 Waynesboro is about a hour south of Meridian, The kits are a waste of money IMO .


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ yep kits are a HUGE waste of $$.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I figured they were but I'm thinking about going. And getting everything and giving it a try


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn: You can do it man :bigok: Its really easy . If you need some help PM me I will get on the phone and help you out .


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

if i can do it .. you can do it bro


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

You can do it bud....The most time consuming was taking all the plastic off.Once you do that you can see everything good.If you have questions in the process,everyone on here is here for ya!!!Check out my post from when I did mine,search "08 Brute Snorkel.'I had some questions and everyone on here walked me through...


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ight will do thanks everyone


----------



## skid (Jun 18, 2009)

wow you've got a great support group going. LOL


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

skid said:


> wow you've got a great support group going. LOL


Thats what we do here :rockn:


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thats why this place is the BEST :bigok: Nobody over here tries to make you feel stupid , we just try to help everybody the same Pro or newbie


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

well, if someone went out and bought a kit, I MIGHT try to make them feel stupid, just a little.... :bigok: hahah


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Nah we would help them put the crappy, rip off, kit on their quad , then talk them into going MIMB style


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Hahahahahaha that's why I dosnt buy a kit I'm trying to do it fist haha


----------



## Col_Sanders (May 16, 2010)

I just finished mine and it looks pretty good. I think the hardest part was getting the shroud to look decent.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

LA750i said:


> I just finished mine and it looks pretty good. I think the hardest part was getting the shroud to look decent.


 Cut a little short pipe at a 45 degree angle and trace around it , it willl be close enough to do a little finishing with a die grinder and a sanding drum


----------



## TEAMWAY2DEEP (Sep 11, 2009)

yes i wish i would have did mine now! you will save at least 200 dollars! i would have made my snork different than what the kit did.. its really not that hard like everyone else said take yur time!!!


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

I'm going to get all the stuff this week hopefully


----------



## eagleeye76 (May 7, 2010)

I see people use 2" snorks but I've heard of some using 3" for more air flow. Got stock exhaust. I've seenI most likely won't need to rejet my 650...but does that change with the 3". Would I even need a 3"? Also do you put 3, 3" snorks?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

no i just put 3" on my airbox intake other two are 2"


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

My brute is stock and if I do the 3 inch will it be to much air?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> My brute is stock and if I do the 3 inch will it be to much air?


No, the inlet at the airbox governs the air volumn. You just don't want any other restriction before that. Its actualy about 2.23" so anyone putting on a 2" is already restricting it...then adding all the fittings makes it worse. 3" all the way capped with a 45 or 90 turned back is making people happy. 2" is still Ok on the CVT.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Ok how much more of a pain is it to get the 3 inch hole cut and to fit the two inch beside it?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bruterider27 said:


> Ok how much more of a pain is it to get the 3 inch hole cut and to fit the two inch beside it?


They have some great "How Tos". I know there is one on a 3" snorkle setup.

Like this one: http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=4256


----------



## EDL BRUTE (Aug 25, 2009)

I'll tell you how much a waste of $$ a kit is. I just got done doing MIMB way and my buddy got a kit.We did them at the same time and when we got done you clouldn't tell what was the kit or MIMB. So i spent around $80 bucks and he spent $220 bucks. Buddy said wow that was a waste of money!

Do it you slef bud the how to here are awsome and easy to follow and any one here will help you if you have a problem.

:mimbrules:


----------

